# I want to complain..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Formal complaints. ... Is he a nightmare or the office clown?..


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Priceless :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Unless you are on the receiving end  

aldra


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

If he is the office clown, are you the office bully with too much time on your hands? You know what they say about bullies? They are insecure and need to pick on people they really shouldn't be bothering with at all, and call their victimisation 'humour'. You don't sound very nice.

Autumn


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I cannot see that amount of "complaints" as going unknown

They would have been picked up

I think it is a send up

Aldra


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

I do hope so - I'm really worried about the miserable life Simon is suffering at the hands of the office bully.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Having worked 20+ yrs in management dealing with complaints

The very fact that he is recording his complaints in that way would indicate that he may well be the office clown

What management needs to be aware of are the true bullies, their victims are afraid to complain

i would not worry about simon but certainly would have checked every one of his complaints

Aldra


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Having come across situations when people were bullied in the workplace - for self-advancing reasons or because it was thought entertaining, I find my humour is wanting in this situation.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hey don't get all serious about this, the internet is a playground :wink: 

...the guy just sucked you all in :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

and he was great

love the way he recorded his complaints

especially the white tippex :lol: :lol: :lol:
Aldra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Autumn said:


> If he is the office clown, are you the office bully with too much time on your hands? You know what they say about bullies? They are insecure and need to pick on people they really shouldn't be bothering with at all, and call their victimisation 'humour'. You don't sound very nice.
> 
> Autumn


Hi.

Are you saying "I" am an "office bully".. Strange :roll: ..

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

IF you follow the link at the bottom of the page (next to where it says see pictures of Simon naked.....  )

you will be take direct to an advert for the book "The Internet is a playground"

this whole thing is a deliberate attempt o get people to say "Oooh, that looks like it could be worth reading........" and then buy the book.

The fact that so many people have been taken in is a measure in itself of the power of suggestion...........

As others have said, if these were genuine then the whole thing would have been brought out into the open and dealt with and the antagonist would no longer be working there.......

The power of advertising ........

Dave :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think I might buy it :lol: :lol: :lol:

aldra


----------



## Phil-E (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks Ray, that is hilarious whether it is a windup or not. I laughed so much it hurts, still chuckling about the white iPhone. 

 


Phil.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Horse Whisperer :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

The book now ordered from Amazon :wink: ..


----------

